# Fehler bei emerge --sync

## hTm

Hallo, habe gentoo erst vor kurzem installiert und wollte sync machen, und als Antwort kam:

```
>>> Starting rsync with rsync://87.106.91.70/gentoo/...

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

receiving file list ... rsync: link_stat "/metadata/timestamp.chk" (in gentoo) failed: No such file or directory (2)

done

Number of files: 0

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 0 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 5

Total bytes sent: 47

Total bytes received: 9

sent 47 bytes  received 9 bytes  112.00 bytes/sec

total size is 0  speedup is 0.00

rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1385) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

```

Mein System:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 Mar 2008 13:16:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode vram x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ich bin noch ein Neuling und kann daher leider nicht sehr viel mit der Meldung anfangen. Die anderen Lösungsvorschläge die ich hier gefunden habe, haben bei mir nicht funktioniert. Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe

Gruß

----------

## buggybunny

Guckst du hier:

-> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126883

----------

## hTm

Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe, das mit dem Timestamp ist weg. Das sollte aber auch mal in der Doku abgeändert werden, oder warum wird das dort so genannt? Ich hatte das ja auch gefunden aber weil ich dachte das es in der Doku richtig beschrieben sein sollte und vorher so funktioniert hat, sollte es daran nicht liegen.

Aber das zweite Problem ist geblieben.

```
>>> Starting rsync with rsync://87.106.91.70/gentoo-portage/...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Willkommen auf dem mirror von linux-de.org.

Falls du Probleme oder Fragen hast -> admin@de-mirror.org

Hier sind ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Module syncen kannst:

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module> <localpath>

rsync -av rsync://de-mirror.org/<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module> <localpath>

rsync -av de-mirror.org::<module>/path/to/whatever <localpath>

Diese Module sind im Moment Verfuegbar:

@ERROR: Unknown module 'gentoo-portage'

rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1383) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Exiting on signal 2

```

Woher könnte das noch kommen?

Gruß

----------

## Genone

Vermutlich benutzt der Server ein abweichendes Layout. Besser (nicht nur aus diesem Grund) man nimmt einen der Standardeinträge für SYNC, z.B. 

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Ich vermute mal du hast den Server von http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml und hast folgendes übersehen:

 *Quote:*   

> Important: These mirrors are download mirrors. The rsync-mirrors listed here are not for individual use (i.e. emerge --sync) as that would download the full mirror instead of just the Portage tree.

 

----------

## hTm

Danke und Entschuldigung das ich den Text nicht gesehen habe. Jetzt klappt es. Das sollte in der Doku aber echt auch mal erwähnt werden. Vllt. hab ich es aber auch einfach nicht gesehen, in diesemfall entschuldige ich mich.

Gruß

----------

